# Orange Beach Jetties or the beach



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Greetings guys and gals, 

I will be in Orange beach next week and will have chance to do some fishing. Do you recommend heading to the jetties to fish or fishing off the beach. I am tempted to head to the jetties as I don't get to do that often. Does anyone have a reportfrom the jetties?

I don't care what I catch just want a few fights with keeper type fish. 

TIA,

Frog


----------

